# Neuer Laptop als Desktopersatz



## Sensitiv (27. November 2011)

Guten Tag!

Da sich mein Laptop nach guten 4 Jahren verabschiedet hat brauche ich nen neuen.

Wenn ich einmal nen neuen hole dann gleich einen Vernünftigen!

Dachte an was in diese Richtung

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 97926)

oder 

AS8951G - 2631687Wnkk | Product Model

oder 

http://www8.hp.com/de/de/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=5172425

Wenn jemand was besseres in der Richting hat, sehr gerne!

Preis sollte so 1700€ nicht übersteigen!

Software ist nicht erforderlich!

Habe Windows 7 ultimate, office, und McAffe

Danke im voraus


----------



## Superwip (27. November 2011)

Was willst du damit machen?

Warum nicht gleich ein Desktop oder eine Kombination Desktop + Notebook?


----------



## Sensitiv (27. November 2011)

Will damit alles machen von Filme gucken über Arbeiten bis zum Zocken!

SC2,BF3,MW3,HHOMM6

Desktop geht nicht weil ich immer mindestens an 3 verschiedenen Orten bin!

Wenn einer davon Ahnung hat bin ich auch für ne selbst zusammengestellte Lösung zu haben!

Danke


----------



## K3n$! (27. November 2011)

Selbstzusammengestellte Lösung bei einem Notebook ? 

Wie soll das denn gehen ? 

Ich würde zum Spielen nie ein Notebook nutzen. Reinste Geldverschwendung.


----------



## NCphalon (27. November 2011)

Joa, für 1700€ kannste auch 3 Rechner holn auf denen BF3 so gut läuft wie auf einem Notebook für den preis.


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2011)

> kannste auch 3 Rechner holn


 
Oder zumindest 3x Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur + Mini ITX PC (mit mehr Leistung als ein 1700€ Notebook) zum Mitnehmen und eventuell dazu noch ein Mittelklassenotebook...


----------



## Sensitiv (28. November 2011)

Mhh hat auch jemand ne meinung zu den Laptops?

Oder ist hier mit beraten und weiterhelfen eher schlecht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2011)

Von den drei Notebooks ist das Medion das beste, es hat die stärkte Grafikkarte drin.
Aber ich würde mal bei Dell reinschauen, da kannst du dir ein Notebook zusammenstellen lassen, also Individuell, so wie du es haben willst, denn alle drei Books hier haben 16GB RAM, was keine Socke braucht, 8GB reichen, das Geld könnte man sich sparen und stattdessen es in ein GTX 580m stecken.


----------



## JonnyDee (28. November 2011)

Was hältst du davon:

17,3 Full HD non Glare
i7 2670qm
GTX570
2x 4GB Ram
64gb Samsung 830S SSD + 500GB 7.200u/min
Blu-ray
Windows 7 Home Premium + Software inkl Install.
*Preis: 1512*€ zu finden auf Mysn.de unter XMG P711 (zu selber zusammenstellen)

oder

15,6 Full HD non Glare
i7 2670qm
GTX570
2x 4GB Ram
64gb Samsung 830S SSD + 500GB 7.200u/min
Blu-ray
Windows 7 Home Premium + Software inkl Install.
*Preis: 1442*€ zu finden auf Mysn.de unter XMG P511 (zu selber zusammenstellen)

Hier kannst mal schauen ob dir da was gefallen würde oder ob de für 100-500€ mehr auch ein größeres Modell nimmst mit GTX 580m oder ATI 6990m

MfG

JonnyDee


----------



## Sensitiv (28. November 2011)

Ja, danke gucke gleich mal nach. Aber 17" soll schon sein.^^


----------



## Infin1ty (28. November 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit 700 Euro Desktop + 1000 Euro NB ? Dann haste für zu Hause
für`s ordentliche zocken nen schnellen Desktop (der übrigens jedes 1700 Euro Gamer NB schlägt)
und ein NB für 1000 Euro mit dem du woanders gut mal ne Runde zocken kannst.

Da hast du mehr von, glaub mir.


----------



## Sensitiv (28. November 2011)

Ne das ist platztechnisch nicht machbar!
Bin nur am We zuhause, wenn überhaupt und auf Arbeit kann ich kein Tower stellen.

Aber ich weiß jetzt schonmal was ich will.

Mindestens:



i7 2670QM
8 GB Ram
500 GB
120 GB SSD
17" mit 1920 x 1080 non glare
geforce GTX 580m oder ab 560m sli
bluray (brenner)
USB 3.0
W-lan
brauche keine Software und will unter 1800€ bleiben falls das geht aufjedenfall unter der magischen 2!^^


----------



## R@ven (28. November 2011)

Von den Gtx 560m Sli würde ich dir abraten, die haben die selbe Leistung wie eine Gtx 580m, verbrauchen aber mehr Strom und das Notebook wird um einiges schwerer.

Ich würde dir eher eine 6990m empfehlen die hat die selbe Leistung wie die Gtx 580m ist aber deutlich günstiger zu haben. Hab die selbst bei mir drinnen und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung.

Mein Notebook hab ich hier gekauft: XMX Gaming Shop könnte für dich auch interessant sein die Preise sind dort sehr günstig und man kann sich die Ausstattung auch selbst konfigurieren.


----------



## Alex555 (28. November 2011)

Alienware M17x: 17 Zoll Gamer Notebook mit 3D | Dell Deutschland 
Das Alienware M17x ist mit das beste Notebook. 
Du upgradest noch auf die HD 6990M, die ist sogar schneller als ne GTX 580M (lt. pcgh) 
Dazu ein guter I7 2670QM, der sehr gute Leistung hat. 
Das für knapp unter 1700€, dazu ist der Alienware support mit der beste. 
Qualitativ ist Alienware sowieso top end.
Edit: Wieso posten hier 10Leute, dass er sich lieber nen Desktop holen soll. 1! Mal langt, irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch nervig. 
Das Alienware das ich gepostet habe, hat bluray und SSD nicht, wird also daher eher nicht für dich zufriedenstellend sein. 
Kannst ja mal bei AW anrufen, ist kostenlos, und am Telefon verhandeln.


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Was willst du damit überhaupt machen?
Das würde uns schonmal näher an die HW führen, denn Leistung sollte man nicht auf Vorrat kaufen (zu mindest ist das meine Meinung)!


----------



## Sensitiv (28. November 2011)

Will damit alles machen von Filme gucken über Arbeiten bis zum Zocken!

SC2,BF3,MW3,HOMM6


----------



## JonnyDee (28. November 2011)

Filme gucken ok
Inet. rum gammeln ok
Spielen auch ok nur,

wie Spielst du? 
alles was geht also volle Grafikeinstellung bei maximaler Auflösung 1920x1080
mittlere bis maximal Grafikeinstellung und Auflösung 1280x720 oder 1600x900

Wie dir schon manch einer versucht hat zu erklären bekommst ja für nen richtigen Gaminglapi 2-4 Gamerrechner je nach Ausstattung. Wenn de Battlefield 3 z.B. auf 1920x1080 und maximalen Grafikeinstellung Spielen willst dann ist die GTX 580m bzw ATI 6990m die kleinste Karte die du wählen solltest, da ich selbst mit OC nur knapp über 30-35 min fps Spielen kann und ich habe ne GTX 580m. Wenn nur so auf mittlere Details dann kannts auf ne GTX 570 wenn nicht sogar ne gtx 560m wählen 

Also für nen richtigen Desktopersatz der zudem noch ne Akkulaufleistung von 2-5h hat würde ich dir auf jeden Fall ein Alienware empfehlen da die mit Optimus arbeiten, so kannst auch mal nen paar stunden im Internet hocken ohne Stromanschluss. Wenn dir Akkuleistung egal ist dann kannst bei Mysn.de nischt falsch machen da die Lapis da meist etwas günstiger sind als bei Alienware  teilweise sogar bis zu 1000€ und mehr (m18x gegen XMG Ultra z.b.)


Du musst wissen was du willst, dann kannst auch was suchen...


MfG
da
Jonny


----------



## Auriale (28. November 2011)

für die alienwares gibts sogar noch 200 euro gutscheine bei gamestar. dann könnte der m17x r3 wohl wirklich in deinem preisrahmen sein


----------



## Sensitiv (28. November 2011)

Das hört sich gut an. Wie bekomme ich die?


----------



## Auriale (28. November 2011)

ich schick dir sonst meinen, finde die gerade nicht mehr. in paar minuten bekommst du eine pm


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Wasn mit den MSI notebooks? Die haben doch auch gtx580m und so oder?


----------



## Auriale (6. Dezember 2011)

eine gtx 570m, im dezember soll aber angeblich noch eine version mit der 580er kommen. bin gespannt auf den preis^^


----------



## Wolf77 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich empfehle dir in diesem fall ein Schenker XMG P701
mit der Konfiguration:
Display : full HD non glare
Graka: Radeon HD 6990
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2670qm
Ram: 8GB (2x4gb)
Festplatte: Crucial M4 64gb
Festplatte 2: Samsung 1TB 5400 upm
Laufwerk: Blu Ray Combo
Wlan: Bigfoot wireless lan killer n1103

Preis: 1731€


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle dir in diesem fall ein Schenker XMG P701
> mit der Konfiguration:
> Display : full HD non glare
> Graka: Radeon HD 6990
> ...



Das is ja mal geil! 
Verbennt man sich an der abwärme nicht die beine oder den Tisch?


----------



## Wolf77 (6. Dezember 2011)

Laut notebookcheck wirds beim spielen nur max 44°C warm 
bei Furmark wird die Graka aber anscheinend extrem heiß


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

Wolf77 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut notebookcheck wirds beim spielen nur max 44°C warm
> bei Furmark wird die Graka aber anscheinend extrem heiß



Gratis Heizung  
Aber is wohl so bei gaminglaptops


----------

